

Israel's Silicon Valley - chwolfe
http://newsweek.washingtonpost.com/postglobal/america/2007/12/israel_silicon_valley_entrepreneur.html

======
donal
My friend had the opportunity to go to a meeting at a tech company in Israel
and he was very impressed by what he saw there.

------
chwolfe
Usually I'm not a big fan of "<some city/country>'s Silicon Valley" headlines,
but I enjoyed this article.

